# Flyweight Ulysses Gomez collapses while cutting weight for Cage Warriors 62



## AlanS (Mar 18, 2009)

From BloodyElbow:












> Ulysses Gomez was all lined up to fight for the first time since his UFC release earlier this year. Gomez was scheduled to face Cage Warriors flyweight champion Neil Seery in tomorrow's main event, but that fight has been scrapped as of today. Gomez collapsed while cutting weight and subsequently was hospitalized. According to Cage Warriors PR director Paul Dollery, the fight is now off:
> 
> Gomez (9-4) went 0-2 in the UFC, losing by KO to John Moraga at UFC on Fox 4 and then dropping a rather drab and uneventful decision to Phil Harris at UFC on Fuel 7 in London.
> 
> ...


I hope SAFE MMA are all over this like a rash!


----------

